# Emerald Coast Redfish Club Event #2-Hogtown Bayou



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

*Hogtown Tournament
*Saturday, 19 April 2014 
*Check-in Location: *
Cessna Landing Boat Ramp
North County Road 393
Santa Rosa Beach, FL 32459 

*Check-in Time: *5:00 am – 5:30 am 
(Cessna Landing Boat Ramp)

*Tournament Launch Location: *Cessna Landing Boat Ramp

*Launch: *05:45 am - Safe day light

*Weigh-in: 
*Cessna Landing Boat Ramp
3:15 pm
*(must be back at launch site NLT 3 pm)*


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

Bump.


----------

